

This video is no longer available : a critique on copyright claims on youtube - chii
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QfgoDDh4kE0

======
chii
If you don't have time for the full video then start at 9:10. This skips the
specifics of this copyright claim and goes into the general issue at hand.

(copied from
[http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1ous3b/totalbiscuits...](http://www.reddit.com/r/gaming/comments/1ous3b/totalbiscuits_day_one_garrys_incident_video_was/ccvvgpf))

